# Decorating my 29 gal multi and Julie tank



## Blakers123 (Jan 6, 2020)

Hi all,

As the water test kit and Tanganyikan buffer arrived today, I am planning to start cycling my 29 gal tank very soon. I intend on getting 6 Multies and a pair of Julidochromis Transcriptus (to begin with 6 juvs). I have plenty of shells and rocks ready to put in. I was just wondering whether I need to put the shells on one side of the tank (for the shellies) and then a rock pile (for the julies) on the other to limit aggression? Or can I just put the rock pile a bit more Central with shells scattered around the whole tank with no opening. I've seen and read both being accepted, so I was wondering which one suits best.

Kind Regards,

Blakers


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Shells on one side, rocks on the other and six inches or more of open sand in between.


----------



## Blakers123 (Jan 6, 2020)

Ok thanks


----------

